# GPU-Z v0.1.3 ONLY - BUGS ONLY



## pik_d (Dec 6, 2007)

Well that didn't take long from 0.1.2

1) It's telling me it has 8 ROPs, when the two links below show only 4
2) (I'm assuming because of the ROP issue) the pixel fillrate and texture fillrate are double what they should be.

http://www.gpureview.com/GeForce-6600-GT-PCI-E-card-187.html
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_NVIDIA_Graphics_Processing_Units#GeForce_6_series

It still seems to not kill the actual process if i look in task manager. This is causing the "open two, can't open any more!" issue people seem to be having.

EDIT: On a good note, it doesn't kill the backlight on my laptop anymore!

EDIT: GPU-Z now decides it wants to use 85-99 of my CPU performance, constantly. Comparing my dual core laptop to my single core desktop, it seems each instance of GPU-Z thinks it's entitled to use up one full core. 50% CPU utilization on my laptop, 100% on my desktop.

EDIT: The above CPU utilization bug ONLY seems to happen if I let it check for a newer version. If I hit close before it finishes checking I don't get this bug, or the one where the process itself stays running after I close the GPU-Z window.


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 6, 2007)

pik_d said:


> It still seems to not kill the actual process if i look in task manager. This is causing the "open two, can't open any more!" issue people seem to be having.



Not any more for me! 
It's ... just ... works! 

I can run several GPU-Z now, and they are closing as they shoud.
Look at the attachment.


----------



## pik_d (Dec 7, 2007)

Thrawn said:


> Not any more for me!
> It's ... just ... works!
> 
> I can run several GPU-Z now, and they are closing as they shoud.
> Look at the attachment.


After you close them all, how may instances of GPU-Z show up in your task manager? For me, it's however many times I opened it unless I hit [close] on the updater checker right away.


----------



## Thrawn (Dec 7, 2007)

pik_d said:


> After you close them all, how may instances of GPU-Z show up in your task manager? For me, it's however many times I opened it unless I hit [close] on the updater checker right away.



They are disappearing from the task manager.
All of them


----------



## majinsoftware (Dec 7, 2007)

Detects my PCI-E x16 @ x2 on my DFI Lan Party DR SLI.

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/7ne4b/


----------



## Athlon2K15 (Dec 7, 2007)

do you have it in the bottom slot? if so thats why


----------



## majinsoftware (Dec 7, 2007)

Yea, Maby a better name would be better tho because my friend was saying that my gfx card was broken because it was only running at X2.

Maby call is S2 instead of X.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2007)

i can confirm the "process does not exit" issue in some cases when updater is aborted. next version will have a fix for it


----------



## AphexDreamer (Dec 7, 2007)

Yeah not sure what happen, this app had been working fine for me from the start but now I get this error.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 7, 2007)

check if a reboot fixes the problem


----------



## revin (Dec 7, 2007)

DEAD ON!!
 Still shows a 110nm, instead of 90nm, die size 196 mm2, and should be GDDR3
I know this rare Bliss is gotta be a PITA
*Thanks a zillion for all the hard work!!!!!!!!! *

BTW W1zzard, is any of the Everest info of any help/value to you???

--------[ GPU ]---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

[ AGP 8x: Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP ]

Graphics Processor Properties:
Video Adapter Gainward GeForce 7800 GS AGP
BIOS Version 5.71.22.12.03
GPU Code Name G71GSAGP
PCI Device 10DE-00F5 / 10B0-0801
Transistors 278 million
Process Technology 90 nm
Die Size 196 mm2
Bus Type AGP 8x @ 8x
Memory Size 512 MB
GPU Clock (Geometric Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (Shader Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
GPU Clock (ROP Domain) 501 MHz (original: 500 MHz)
RAMDAC Clock 400 MHz
Pixel Pipelines 20
TMU Per Pipeline 1
Vertex Shaders 7 (v3.0)
Pixel Shaders 20 (v3.0)
DirectX Hardware Support DirectX v9.0c
Pixel Fillrate 10020 MPixel/s
Texel Fillrate 10020 MTexel/s

Memory Bus Properties:
Bus Type GDDR3
Bus Width 256-bit
Real Clock 702 MHz (DDR) (original: 700 MHz)
Effective Clock 1404 MHz
Bandwidth 43.9 GB/s

nVIDIA ForceWare Clocks:
Standard 2D GPU: 450 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Low-Power 3D GPU: 500 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz
Performance 3D GPU: 501 MHz, Memory: 702 MHz


----------



## wiak (Dec 8, 2007)

bug over 864mhz core


----------



## wiak (Dec 8, 2007)

nevermind was a bit slow to update looks like rivaturner is around 10mhz from everest and gpu-z


----------



## Diverge (Dec 8, 2007)

I'm having issues w/ GPU-Z 1.3.

1. it uses 25% of my cpu when running - Q6600 Quad core
2. when closing it, the gui closes but the process still runs, and still uses 25% of cpu time

System:
Vista Ultimate
DFI P965-S
8800GT
169.17 beta drivers - i think it still did the the same thing with .13 as well.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 8, 2007)

Everything works fine here .. just that i still don't understand .. does tha 8800GT have 16 texture units or 56  ...


----------



## pik_d (Dec 8, 2007)

deathvirus_me said:


> Everything works fine here .. just that i still don't understand .. does tha 8800GT have 16 texture units or 56  ...



56, and 16 ROPs. Why do you ask? Neither texture address units nor texture mapping units are displayed in GPU-Z.


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Dec 8, 2007)

Ok I've tested again, it still has the bugs I've reported before.

1) When overclocking my geforce 8800gtx, gpu-z reads the requested clocks, not the resulting clocks. In the image Gpu-z (1) shows exactly the numbers I've requested with the rivatuner sliders (2), and not the actual result as shown by rivatuner hardware monitor (3) and everest (4). this also happens when using other oc tool.






2) Texture fillrate is displayed too high. Nvidia themself say its 36.8 Billion textures /sec, gpu-z displays 38.7 GTexel/s. (with card at def clocks) The calculation used by nvidia for 8800 range seems to be: ((nr of shaders/2)*coreclock) / 1000 = Billions of textures/sec. image for this is in 0.12bugs.


----------



## ksfung (Dec 8, 2007)

I am using laptop with GeForce Go 7400, previous version of GPU-Z v0.1.1 and v0.1.2 both working properly, but when come to v0.1.3 and it clash like v.0.1.0 and before when I try to launch it


----------



## ClintE (Dec 8, 2007)

Hi all, new to forum, been around a while tho..

Can't seem to get v0.1.3 to show crossfire enabled in vi$ta64 even though ccc shows enabled. 3dmark06 verifies significant score difference between cf enabled and disabled:


----------



## Grandpa (Dec 8, 2007)

Well I am having a bit of a problem with this version. It is using a huge amount of CPU 50% and it continues to use it after closing. It does no shut down if you look in the task manager it does not show it in the applications tab after closing it but it does show under the processes tab. If you start it again it will show 2 instances of it in the processes tab using 100% CPU. That is allot of CPU considering I am running a FX-60 at 3.2GHz  and I have yet to find anything that will use 100% of the CPU. Also it is still showing SLI as disabled and it should show as enabled


----------



## ClintE (Dec 8, 2007)

Interesting that it shows sli as disabled also. Probably something to do with vi$ta.

Still trying to get a handle on what can be disabled in vi$ta and what is necessary. For years, when setting up an xp system, I've been able to disable certain services, drivers, etc. Was same with 2k and 9x before that. It just seems as though the number of unnecessary programs running in vi$ta has doubled or tripled from what I'm used to in xp. What a bloated mess. I'm definitely not against a new os, it's just that so much of this new windows seems to have little or no purpose. Almost like m$ put stuff in there just to be doing it, not for any real functionality enhancement. Sure, the desktop looks cute, and I suppose some users like that. But where is the usefulness? And as for better security, all that amounts to is throwing up yet more dialog boxes to click through. Like normal users don't click through enough of those without knowing what they're agreeing to.

Sorry for the ot crap, just had to rant a bit about how much time I've wasted on this thing; just to see if dx10 games are really that much better looking. Once the system is halfway functional, maybe I'll get around to installing a couple newer games and see what the hype is all about. Oops sorry ot again.. Seems really easy to find annoying things about this os.


----------



## deathvirus_me (Dec 9, 2007)

pik_d said:


> 56, and 16 ROPs. Why do you ask? Neither texture address units nor texture mapping units are displayed in GPU-Z.



But Texture Fillrate is .. which is incorrectly displayed then .. :shadedshu


----------



## scythie (Dec 9, 2007)

Grandpa said:


> Well I am having a bit of a problem with this version. It is using a huge amount of CPU 50% and it continues to use it after closing. It does no shut down if you look in the task manager it does not show it in the applications tab after closing it but it does show under the processes tab. If you start it again it will show 2 instances of it in the processes tab using 100% CPU. That is allot of CPU considering I am running a FX-60 at 3.2GHz  and I have yet to find anything that will use 100% of the CPU.



First post 

I have the same problem.

I noticed on my gadgets that my CPU usage was very high [although I did not notice any system slow downs, as I was just browsing and playing music]. Then in the Task Manager, I noticed GPU-z in Processes; still "running" using up 50% CPU. What's weird is that I had already closed GPU-z.

This is running XP Home on a Core 2 Duo T7300 laptop.

Update: Oh, and now when I try to run it, it won't. An error appears, something about drivers [sorry I immediately closed the error message window xD]. I'm deleting 0.1.3 for now.


----------



## AZKON (Dec 9, 2007)

*Windows 2000 Problem*

"GPU-Z.0.1.3.EXE - DLL NOT FOUND" (GDIPLUS.DLL)

Windows 2000 SP4 (Spanish - Spain)
This happens only with versions plus than 0.1.1
Two PCs with different IPGs, and three PCs with ATI cards.

And one suggestion: A loading progress bar (like CPU-Z last version)

Thanks for supporting.


----------



## Momo786 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.techpowerup.com/gpuz/63m3b/

I'm not sure on why the Bus Interface is on PCI. Previous versions of GPU-Z have said 0x. Any help?


----------



## Turrican (Dec 10, 2007)

hi guys

small prob with my geforce 7300gs here.
the "memory clock" is false, it's 405mhz not 810mhz.


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Dec 10, 2007)

6480MB/s is correct, cpu-z bandwidth is off a bit:
buswidth in bytes * effective datarate = bandwidth
(64/8) * 810 = 6480 

810 might indicate the effective datarate ie. 405 DDR (double data rate) or you got a real good oc going on the mem


----------



## Turrican (Dec 10, 2007)

yeah, i know that 6480mb/s is the right one, but the default and the clocks "above" should be the same, as the video card isn't overclocked


----------



## Abdullahamir (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi I Am New Here And I Want This Gpu Z Can Any Give Me Thanks


----------



## DarkjeThe2nd (Dec 13, 2007)

Abdullahamir said:


> Hi I Am New Here And I Want This Gpu Z Can Any Give Me Thanks



http://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/SysInfo/GPU-Z/ 

have a look at the gpu-z download page


----------



## AZKON (Dec 15, 2007)

*Gdiplus.dll Error Solved*

After some more days testing different computers, I enter in MS database, and found quite references to this error, but with other causes.

So I downloaded gdiplus_dnld.exe, copied it in the same folder of the program (or in %SystemRoot%\system32), and problem solved.

I think you should test more new versions for detect this kind of issues; I know we left few ones with Windows 2000, but you say this application is compatible, but this DLL is not included by default in the Windows 2000 instalation.

Anyway, thanks for this excellent tool/utility.


----------



## bumbar (Dec 16, 2007)

*problems with GPU clock*

Hello. I'm new here. I have some trouble with GPU-Z 0.1.3. version.  When I raise GPU clock, it's all OK, but when I'm rising memory clock GPU-Z is shownig default value for GPU (500MHz) although GPU clock is 554MHz! Even if I rise memory clock for one step (7MHz) error ocures. 3DMark shows values OK. How to fix that?


----------

